# Probably One Of The Best Free Days Out You Can Have!



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just log on to the Renault Sport website and apply for your free tickets. If you take a picnic as well then it will be totally free!







The racing was fab and the vintage F1 cars were great. Here are a few pics.

2006 Championship winning car.


















Two of the vintage F1




























The Megane Trophy was an exciting race


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A few more pics for your perusal.










The Formula Renault 2.0 races were fantastic to watch.



















The ubiquitous Renault 5 Turbo rally cars..










F1 again.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great shots!

Love those 5Turbo2s


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

And a few more, No particular order here.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved the best until last eh


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> Saved the best until last eh


I was actually trying to photograph the quad bike and they got in the way!!!!







:lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Quad bike?

Notice the bloke on the right having a letch


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Quad bike?
> 
> Notice the bloke on the right having a letch


He wasn't the only one. I tripped up over several tongues during the day!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> The Megane Trophy was an exciting race


Typical Renault.....bits falling off!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't think the guy in the yellow car has quite understood the rules











thunderbolt said:


>


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Robert said:


> Don't think the guy in the yellow car has quite understood the rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He either thought it was offroad racing or he had a nudge up the ass!!







:lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Renaultsport home page here. Results, pics and some video clips.


----------

